# Pistol feedback Sig 226.22cal/9mm combo



## Jarnhamar (28 Feb 2013)

I think I found a good deal.

A Sig P226 .22 "classic, beavertail" for $620 and then also purchase a P226 9mm upper for $440.

Two guns (sorta) for $1060 when the other P226s in 9mm seem to go for $1000-$1100.

Would buying the .22 then putting the 9mm upper slide on it be the very same thing as if I just bought a straight 9mm?  There's no difference in the lower receiver?

How is the beavertail on the back of the pistol?  Any marked difference or just what you'd expect from having it?


----------



## Colin Parkinson (1 Mar 2013)

It's a good deal as the "beavertail" is the Elite version, which normally adds about $200 to the cost, have you seen pictures to confirm that? All Sigs have a very short protrusion out of the back to keep the web of the hand from riding up. The .22cal kit is well worth the investment despite a couple of niggling faults. There is no holdback (can be fixed by aftermarket bits) and because of the former the firing pin peens the top of the chamber after awhile. I fixed the later by carefully filing away the peened metal that interfered with casing extraction and eventually a indent forms causing the problem to stop. They like to run wet, so use a nice mix of oil and grease on the rails.

Elite






Standard


----------



## Jarnhamar (2 Mar 2013)

No holdback huh?

Thanks for the tip, something to look into for sure.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (4 Mar 2013)

This site will be useful http://www.sigpower.com/


----------

